# White Collar season pass not recording new 2011 episodes



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

On my DirecTiVo (HR10-250), new 2011 episodes are not being scheduled for recording.

I had to create a new season pass for them to auto-record.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Thom said:


> On my DirecTiVo (HR10-250), new 2011 episodes are not being scheduled for recording.
> 
> I had to create a new season pass for them to auto-record.


Both my TiVo and my DirecTV HR-21 picked up the SP. No telling why yours didn't?

You see posts like this often enough that you wonder why some get it and some don't.


----------



## JohnDG (Oct 28, 2004)

Thom said:


> On my DirecTiVo (HR10-250), new 2011 episodes are not being scheduled for recording.
> 
> I had to create a new season pass for them to auto-record.


I have had a number of USA channel SPs go bad this year. See thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=458986

You want to go into your "To Do" list, scroll to the bottom, and look for any SPs that have "missing" in the channel. If so, you need to recreate them. For example, my "In Plain Sight" SP is currently bad and will have to be re-added.

jdg


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

This problem bit me too. Fortunately USA has enough repeats so it didn't pose a problem for me.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Bump! It happened AGAIN. I don't know what it is with this SP.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

No problems with my old season pass on my TivoHD...


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

So far, no problem here, BUT keep posting these, because you never know. I might get bit one of these days too.

Also, as a handy check, the following shows are starting on USA soon:

Burn Notice -- June 23, at 9/8 c
Suits -- June 23, at 10/9 c
Royal Pains -- June 29, at 9/8 c
Necessary Roughness -- June 29, at 10/9c

I think Psych comes back in the fall.

Check your SPs.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Thanks for the start dates! I'll keep an eye on them.


----------



## Vodo (Nov 24, 2010)

TiVo (via DirecTV) recorded the season 3 premiere of White Collar and then nothing after that. I didn't realize it until it was too late to get episodes 2 and 3, so I had to buy them on Amazon. Not happy. Now I need to monitor Burn Notice to make sure I'm getting all of those, just in case there's a glitch with other USA Network programming. :-(

Now that I think about it, I was missing a huge chunk of White Collar, Season 2 (from earlier this year), but I thought it was because I ran out of drive space while on vacation and the episodes were deleted to make room for newer programming, but it may be that they just never recorded at all. After I purchased the entire season from Amazon to recoup what I'd lost, I remember being very surprised at how many episodes were missing. We tend to hoard White Collar, Psych and Burn Notice episodes because they run in short spurts and we don't want to not have any to watch during the long dry spells. I guess I'll have to pay better attention to what's recording on my Season Passes in the future so that I don't lose any more.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

My TiVo HD Season Pass did not pick up the return of White Collar tonight.

Comcast changed the USA feed from east coast to west coast here a while back and possibly that was the problem. The channel ID changed from USAHD to USAHDP.

I removed the Season Pass and recreated it and everything is okay now.


----------

